# I need a good book for my mom



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanna get my mom a new book for her bday... i already got her a sweater. She has a few books that she loves already and I was looking for another one that is kinda on the same line as these.... she has "The five people you meet in heaven".... "90 minutes in heaven" ..... she has some chicken soup for your soul books... anyone know of any other books that are along these lines? She likes reading about people's near death experiences, angels, heaven, anything spiritual... she is also into the end of the world and how god is going to come back... (no my mom isnt nuts.. haha.. she just likes these stories) Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I wanna get my mom a new book for her bday... i already got her a sweater. She has a few books that she loves already and I was looking for another one that is kinda on the same line as these.... she has "The five people you meet in heaven".... "90 minutes in heaven" ..... she has some chicken soup for your soul books... anyone know of any other books that are along these lines? She likes reading about people's near death experiences, angels, heaven, anything spiritual... she is also into the end of the world and how god is going to come back... (no my mom isnt nuts.. haha.. she just likes these stories) Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that stuff, too!! Does she watch Ghost Wisperer on friday nights? lol.
Has she ever heard about James Van Praagh?? He was the inspiration behind that t.v. show. He writes alot of books along those lines. They have him on entertainment tonight every once in a while.

Here is his website, if you scroll down, you'll see his books:
http://www.vanpraagh.com/

One book I read that was absolutely facinating was: "Many Lives, Many Masters" by Dr. Weis
Talk about being lost in a book. Wow. The woman who loaned me the book was an 81 year old artist, she ended up taking me to a seminar about reincarnation, based on the book...sooo interesting.

Another I heard was good, but I haven't read it, yet is "Conversations with God"....not sure I liked what that book wrote about..but Dr. Weis is Facinating...really makes you think.

Let us know what you get. May be interested in reading it myself.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

ooops, and Dr. Brian Weiss books and link:
Amazon has 50 reviews on his book.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/044667265...164001?n=283155

His most facinating website:
http://www.brianweiss.com/index.htm


A couple of facinating spiritual books here, too. Similar to the Weiss theories.
http://www.eckankar.org/Books/otherbooks.html


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kodie's Mom,

I would agree that Many Lives Many Masters is a great book - I actually passed it on to a number of people after it was passed to me. It truly is a book that makes you think and I highly recommend it.

Another one which is awesome is the _Eagle and the Rose by Rosemary Altea _- this book changed my life in many ways - it is a story of one womans journey but the journey she takes we can all take. I had just lost my Aunt whom I loved dearly and I am also a widow so the story she told opened my heart to hearing things which we all too often discount. I have a copy of this book always and it is my top pick as life afirming inspiration. I am including the link here so that you can find it better.

http://www.rosemaryaltea.com/bookstapes/eagle_rose.html

Hope your Mom's birthday is awesome


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw this today and thought of this thread:

http://www.angelsmagazine.com/


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I saw this today and thought of this thread:
> 
> http://www.angelsmagazine.com/[/B]


THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I am ordering that today for my mother!!







That will be part of her xmas present!

I also bought some books from amazon.... I bought her the "Many Lives, Many Masters", "Earth to God, Come In Please"- book 1 & 2, and "Eagle and the Rose"... wait i think i ordered one more but I forget which one... haha.. they are supposed to be here today or tomorrow so I'll see... lol... They sound like really good books! Thank you everyone for all your advice! I'll have to let you know what my mom thinks.







SM is always to helpful!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you or your Mom watch "Medium" on Monday nights? That is also a good show, almost like "Ghost Whisperer". Well, the woman that it is based on is Allison DuBois and she has a book out called "Don't kiss them Goodbye". I heard that it is pretty good, and that is one of the things that I want for Christmas.

I also like the books from Sylvia Brown, the psychic. I have her book "Life on the other side" and I could not put it down until I read the whole thing!! What an amazing book!! Explains a lot!

Marie & Pacino.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Do you or your Mom watch "Medium" on Monday nights? That is also a good show, almost like "Ghost Whisperer". Well, the woman that it is based on is Allison DuBois and she has a book out called "Don't kiss them Goodbye". I heard that it is pretty good, and that is one of the things that I want for Christmas.
> 
> I also like the books from Sylvia Brown, the psychic. I have her book "Life on the other side" and I could not put it down until I read the whole thing!! What an amazing book!! Explains a lot!
> 
> Marie & Pacino.[/B]


yeah !!!I bought my mom last year that book "dont kiss them goodbye" She loves it!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am into anything that has to do with ghosts and I belong to a Paranormal group and we do ghost hunts. I am not exactly like "ghost Whisperer' but I have had my run ins and I have seen a few in my time....and it always amazes me!! There are so many skeptics out there but there are a lot of souls that either do not know that they have died or they have something to take care of before they can cross over. Some, like relatives, are always around us. I have been researching this for many years.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I am into anything that has to do with ghosts and I belong to a Paranormal group and we do ghost hunts. I am not exactly like "ghost Whisperer' but I have had my run ins and I have seen a few in my time....and it always amazes me!! There are so many skeptics out there but there are a lot of souls that either do not know that they have died or they have something to take care of before they can cross over. Some, like relatives, are always around us. I have been researching this for many years.[/B]


I just joined that group, NJ, right?

Well, your mom will certainly be stocked up for this winter.

I was looking at Brian Wiess' website and looked at their scheduled cruise for summer of '06, it sounds very tempting!! Wonder if they allow dogs on board?? A week with Brian Weiss and James Van Praaugh on the same boat....didn't even know they knew eachother.

yup, love that paranormal stuff...too!

Give us your mom's reviews and wish her a happy birthday, she has a very thoughtful daughter!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I went through a phase of reading all this stuff too







and have read all the books above. If you like these guys you could try the books about a guy named George Anderson. They did a good bit of testing on him for awhile and there were some pretty neat results.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

"Angels in our Midst" was my favorite book when I was a teenager. Here it is soft cover. I have the hard cover one. 

http://catholiccompany.com/product_detail.cfm?ID=4550

and hard cover

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/038547536...glance&n=283155

I have a few more ideas for you but I forget their names so I have to ask my mom and get back to you.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just thought I'd add that Barbara Walters is doing a 2 hour special tonight on heaven and I think angels and etcs. if anyone is interested.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I just thought I'd add that Barbara Walters is doing a 2 hour special tonight on heaven and I think angels and etcs. if anyone is interested.[/B]


ohh yeah!! I heard that advertised last night... i'm gonna tell my mom


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

There is also this book called "Travel Guide to Heaven" by Anthony DeStefano. It is a very comforting and sweet book to read, just thinking how wonderful heaven is going to be..... easy to read.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Here are a couple ones that I love:

My Descent into Death by Howard Storm

We are Eternal by Robert Brown 

Quit Kissing my Ashes by Judy Collier


These are all very good books about the afterlife, if these are the kind of stories your mother is looking for. Very uplifting.


----------

